# Question about horizontal rule



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay I know that the ["hr"] (without Quotation marks) will give the horizontal rule in the forum posts.

My question is this:

How do I resize the hr?

How do I change the color of the hr? 

I know the HTML would look something like this:


```
<hr size=5; color=red;>
```

I have tried several different codes within the TPU forums and I cannot seem to resize the hr or  change the color. 

Thanks in advance.......... I know when someone helps me I am going to pretty much say "Doh"


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2013)

I think you'd need to have access to the site's css files to do that. The hr command just shows an horizontal rule with the parameters specified in the css. Something like:


```
hr
{
	height: 1px;
	border: 0;
	color: #000000;
	background-color: #000000;

}
```


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I think you'd need to have access to the site's css files to do that. The hr command just shows an horizontal rule with the parameters specified in the css. Something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Mmm, yea I thought there was a way that the person posting could change the color and size of the horizontal rule. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 16, 2013)

you use css to style it, possible alternative is just using css border on the container before or after where you want the hr. another option is to use css :before and :after


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> you use css to style it, possible alternative is just using css border on the container before or after where you want the hr. another option is to use css :before and :after



That would work within these forums?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 16, 2013)

no, tpu forums dont allow you to post html

if you are asking how to change the HR here on the forum, you can't.

your best option is to create an image and insert that


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> no, tpu forums dont allow you to post html
> 
> if you are asking how to change the HR here on the forum, you can't.
> 
> your best option is to create an image and insert that



 Yep that is what I was asking. Thanks for clearing that up man. 

I knew how to do it in HTML with CSS and all.


----------

